# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Pijnlijke Slapen/Raar gevoel

## Eekhoorn77

Beste medeforumleden,

Heb al meer dan een week een klacht die ik niet goed
weet aan te pakken.

Het gaat om pijnlijke slapen, dus de plaats van zijn
slapen aan beide kanten van het hoofd. Het is een
uitstralende pijn die ook tot hoofdpijn lijkt te leiden.
Had aanvankelijk een verstopte neus en heb die
bestreden met neusdruppels, doch de pijn bleef.

Bedacht me toen dat het misschien wel om een niet
doorgezette griep ging (heb namelijk ook last van
vermoeidheid, waardoor ik tot mijn schrik al 
een fors gat in de dag heb geslapen). Maar een
aspirinepoeder met vitamine-C hielp evenmin.

Is het misschien de voorhoofdsholte, want
ook het voorhoofd voelt gevoelig?

Weet iemand raad, waar het aan kan liggen (het heeft
alleen zin om te reageren als je zeker weet wat
het kan zijn), en welk homeopathisch of ander middel 
zou goed kunnen zijn? 

Bij voorbaat dank voor uw antwoord.

Eekhoorn77.

----------


## lampekap

Ik heb toch wel iets raars en hopelijk herkend iemand dit. Heb een heel raar gevoel links aan mijn wang en slaap en boven op het hoofd als ik het aanraakt dan krijg je een raar gevoel het lijkt wel beurs maar ik weet zeker dat ik mij nergens aan gestoten heb herkend iemand dit hopelijk snel reaktie :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Earth

Kan je meer detail geven over het gevoel?

----------


## BEETLE1

> Ik heb toch wel iets raars en hopelijk herkend iemand dit. Heb een heel raar gevoel links aan mijn wang en slaap en boven op het hoofd als ik het aanraakt dan krijg je een raar gevoel het lijkt wel beurs maar ik weet zeker dat ik mij nergens aan gestoten heb herkend iemand dit hopelijk snel reaktie


Heb ik ook al een paar keer gehad , ben er voor naar een dokter geweest en zei me dat het een soort migraine was ! De omschrijving die ik kon ervaren : zoals tandpijn maar dan in je hoofd !Misschien zijn er nog mensen die dit ervaren hebben ? Gegroet BEETLE1

----------

